# Edit in Corel PaintShop Pro



## rayc (May 1, 2012)

I'm a new user. I found an archived forum that confirmed that edits could be carried out in PaintShop Pro, but when I edit the preferences to add PaintShop Pro as an editor and try to use it, I get a message saying "Unexpected error performing command: bad argument #1 to 'lower' (string expected, got nil). All of which means absolutely nothing to me.

I've tried various prferences setting but I just get the same message each time. I've also checked the .exe file I loaded into preferences and it definitely opens PSP.

Any advice very welcome.


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 1, 2012)

Welcome to LR Forums.

I just tested with Corel PSP 14.0.0.332 and it works. 

Sending Tiff, ProPhoto, 16 Bit, 300, none. PSP demotes the ProPhoto to sRGB but still opens the file. What version of PSP are you using?


----------



## clee01l (May 1, 2012)

If you re running LR4.0, there is a problem with how LR 4.0 handles External Edits.  You should D/L and install LR 4.1RC2 which should fix this issue. 

Here is the External Editor setting for my PSP (X3).  The major difference  between yours and mine would be the path. View attachment PSP.lrtemplate

```
s = {    id = "265E6816-83A0-41F2-97B5-B82FA01C474F",
    internalName = "PSP",
    title = "PSP",
    type = "ExternalEditor",
    value = {
        externalEditingFormat = "TIFF_None_16_ProPhotoRGB",
        externalEditingFormat_dpi = 240,
        externalEditorFullPath = "C:\\Program Files (x86)\\Corel\\Corel PaintShop Photo Pro\\X3\\PSPClassic\\Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo.exe",
    },
    version = 0,
}
```


----------



## rayc (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for your support.

My version of PSP is 13.2.1.32. I am running 64 bit version of LR 4.

I tried RikkFlohr settings, but still the same problem.

When I go to Help, Check for updates it tells me I am uo to date. Where would I find LR 4.1RC2?

Thanks again


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 1, 2012)

download it at labs.adobe.com


----------



## rayc (May 2, 2012)

That worked! Thank you all.
I really look forward to working with this program. From what I've seen so far, it will help me in a number of ways.


----------

